# Drywall Corner and Ceiling Skim Coat



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

if you dont want to re-mud the outside corner and the wall you are working on is good up to that point, just cut out the drywall up to the last stud before the outside corner.

You just need to make sure you have good backing for the new sheet of drywall. Mud the butt joint and leave the corner alone/


----------



## Rbchound (Apr 27, 2010)

What have I done,

Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately I can't do that. You see, half of the drywall is covered with that crappy Z-brick all the way to the corner. We are having our kitchen remodeled and the wife wants a tile backsplash where the z-brick is now. So I have to remove the old drywall and reinstalled new.


----------



## Remodelguy (Apr 26, 2010)

*Help With Your Drywall*

Rbchound,

Has the drywall actually failed or is it that removing the Z-brick is going to be difficult and leave the surface of the drywall rough that you are concerned with?

You can use a 6" taping knife to get under the Z-brick and remove is then use a good rough drywall sealer, sand it a bit to smooth and then skim coat with the 12" knife. That way you get to keep the corner in place and the drywall removal and replacement is eliminated.

Also with the ceiling use the 12"knife with a thin coat and when it is all dry you will sand it smooth. The finish trowel could be used if you are accustomed to it but the learning curve may slow you down.

Glenn


----------



## Rbchound (Apr 27, 2010)

Glenn,

Removing the Zbrick is a real pain in the butt. I tried, but the Zbrick cracks in places and you can't get under it to scrape off without gouging the drywall. Removing and replacing is much easier. We are going to replace the cabinets and I will have full unrestricted access to the walls for replacement.


----------



## Remodelguy (Apr 26, 2010)

*I got it on the pain factor*

I can understand the the toughness of that brick. I'm wondering how many corners you are talking about and why you wouldn't just rip off the corner bead, replace all the needed drywall and then install a new corner bead. It is a lot easier than you may think to replace. The part around the corner that is going to remain is easy enough to match up to by placing the new corner bead right back in the slot the old one came out of and mudding it in place.

Sometimes the application of those brick fascias aren't as strong as you mentioned. That's why I always go for pealing them off first.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

> under it to scrape off without gouging the drywall


Not sure how they are fastened,buy have you tried a flatbar with a piec of wood between the bar and the drywall?


----------

